# Renewing Road Tax Online



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Evening all,

I have been trying to renew the road tax for my Qashqai on the JCC website at https://www.jccsmart.com/RoadTransportDepartment/Payment/Licence

Its asking for an owners reference number and I cannot for the life of me figure out what it wants. 

I have tried my passport number, my yellow slip number, even my driving license number. It won't accept any of them.

I'd rather not have to go down to the bank, wait in line, etc. I know it seems like such a trivial thing, but I am more snowed under with work right now than Troodos is with the white stuff, and even a 45 minute break to pop out and do this would just be too much right now hence why I am trying to do it online.

Hope someone knows! 

Thanks


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

The number they want comes from item C9 on your log book , I think they just want the last 3 digits .

I think I read somewhere that the online renewal service does not start until the 7th of this month .


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK thanks I will give that a go


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wanted to follow up that I was finally able to get this done at a cost of 99.00 for the whole year. Pretty chuffed with that.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Just wanted to follow up that I was finally able to get this done at a cost of 99.00 for the whole year. Pretty chuffed with that.


It all depends on what emissions you have in the log-book


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah is there some kind of up-to-date chart that I can use to calculate what it will be for my other car?

My other car is the same engine size as my Qashqai, but its petrol and the emissions are higher, 154 - trying to calculate what its going to cost for tax.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Yeah is there some kind of up-to-date chart that I can use to calculate what it will be for my other car?
> 
> My other car is the same engine size as my Qashqai, but its petrol and the emissions are higher, 154 - trying to calculate what its going to cost for tax.


It is easy to calculate.

0,50 € per gr up to 120 gr/100 km = 60 €

3,00 € between 121-180 gr/100 km = 102 €

Over 180 8 € per gr

Total 162 € 

All if car is registered here after 1-1-2014

Otherwise cheaper


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Baywatch


----------

